# New Business.. getting it..



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay.. you all want to succesd in the merchandising of your tee shirts. Sometimes the answer about getting new business is right in front of you. Today I had to send some tote bags to my product rep back east for a gift show he is having so off to the post office I went. This shopping center is in a strip mall with lots of little stores. One of the stores had gone threw several business and I noticed as I was about to leave that a new business was going in. I passed it and just took a glance and then I saw it was a new Photo studio. So I turned around and went back.. now first of all I look like crap today.. Old tee shirt and shorts.. I should not wear shorts, white, no very white chubby legs. Ok ladies don't get excited. But I knew I had to go in there. I saw 2 people working as they are still putting the place together. So I opened the door ( I know I am windy but at least I am breathing)and said.. Owners, managers or workers.. One guy said owner and I knew he was mine.. (remember I play poker.. I get a feel for a person). I introduced myself and asked him if he is doing photography who was doing his personalized tees. He looked at me kind of funny like I had read his mind, old poker trick, and said I was thinking of finding someone on the internet. (I told you I had him) So folks.. we made a deal.. I will do his personalized tee shirts.. So there it is. sometinme business is right in front of you. Anyone want to do some tote bag business? I will pass on how you could do what I just did. if your interested contact PM me. I can't do it all. However you must not be in California.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Good stuff Lou.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Good advice, but can anyone offer anything about an online business? Like maybe selling the t-shirts or distributing a few for free. But its cool to know you could always ask an independent store. This forum really offers me a lot of insight.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but can anyone offer anything about an online business? Like maybe selling the t-shirts or distributing a few for free


Just keep reading  (or use the search feature in the top left hand corner to find information about specific topics you might be interested in).

:searchbox:


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks, actually im printing out some of the advice and reading it. Get tired looking at a screen and it gets kinda hard to remember everything. On paper i can keep it and read it anytime.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

TeeShirtSamurai said:


> Good stuff Lou.


seriously. thanks lou.


----------



## 66shirts (Jun 11, 2006)

I was in a Rt 66 souvenir shop today that will be carring some of my shirts. When I walked in there was a woman talking to the owner. She has a brother who owns a bar on 66 25 miles away. He is intrested in promoting 66. So looks like I'll be making a trip there to try to sell him some shirts sometime. I'll just sell different designs to each location. It was just luck that I walked in while she was there.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

Any one thought of contacting Missionaries.... Now don't stop reading. Most people do not understand that Missionaries only spend a part of thier time overseas doing Good Work what they DO NOT know is that all missionaries are unpaid. What they do is they spend a year to 18 months traveling from church to church (many times visiting many churches every sunday then finding other churches that hold services on other days) they go in and do a "we need money" sales pitch to the congregation and then ask for money. Some of them also have stuff for sale. Books, Music CD's and the more Youth Oriented ones even have (the point of this post) TSHIRTS for sale. They are usually fun and youth oriented. These guys are looking for Large Volumes and will try to get a "deal" but for VOLUME you can generally do pretty well with them. I have even started to help a few of them set up sites to help sell shirts while they are working so they can cut thier "tour" time down. This way you can make money and Help a Good cause.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

badalou said:


> Okay.. you all want to succesd in the merchandising of your tee shirts. Sometimes the answer about getting new business is right in front of you. Today I had to send some tote bags to my product rep back east for a gift show he is having so off to the post office I went. This shopping center is in a strip mall with lots of little stores. One of the stores had gone threw several business and I noticed as I was about to leave that a new business was going in. I passed it and just took a glance and then I saw it was a new Photo studio. So I turned around and went back.. now first of all I look like crap today.. Old tee shirt and shorts.. I should not wear shorts, white, no very white chubby legs. Ok ladies don't get excited. But I knew I had to go in there. I saw 2 people working as they are still putting the place together. So I opened the door ( I know I am windy but at least I am breathing)and said.. Owners, managers or workers.. One guy said owner and I knew he was mine.. (remember I play poker.. I get a feel for a person). I introduced myself and asked him if he is doing photography who was doing his personalized tees. He looked at me kind of funny like I had read his mind, old poker trick, and said I was thinking of finding someone on the internet. (I told you I had him) So folks.. we made a deal.. I will do his personalized tee shirts.. So there it is. sometinme business is right in front of you. Anyone want to do some tote bag business? I will pass on how you could do what I just did. if your interested contact PM me. I can't do it all. However you must not be in California.


lou,
you a such a good story teller..love your sense of humor.....Ive been learning alot by you.. thanks,
Vee


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

queenVee said:


> lou,
> you a such a good story teller..love your sense of humor.....Ive been learning alot by you.. thanks,
> Vee


Here is more to the story.. My friend Dan lasted 6 months in that store.. I did some nice business with him but he was not good with business. Well he had this vinyl cutter that he bought for $650, hardy used. I bought it from him for $300. I made about $5000 in a year with it. Then I won this Roland GX24 from New Milford. So I called Dan and for the fun of it I asked if he wanted to buy it back. During the year he called and needed a few signs done. He said yes as he had this new day job and it would fit in the type of work he was doing.. He also does websites. And is very good.. anyway he bought it back for $200. So I rented it for $100 for the year. Not bad.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

badalou said:


> Here is more to the story.. My friend Dan lasted 6 months in that store.. I did some nice business with him but he was not good with business. Well he had this vinyl cutter that he bought for $650, hardy used. I bought it from him for $300. I made about $5000 in a year with it. Then I won this Roland GX24 from New Milford. So I called Dan and for the fun of it I asked if he wanted to buy it back. During the year he called and needed a few signs done. He said yes as he had this new day job and it would fit in the type of work he was doing.. He also does websites. And is very good.. anyway he bought it back for $200. So I rented it for $100 for the year. Not bad.


Dany Lou,
you should change your name to "MoneyBags" lol


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> .... However you must not be in California.


how unfair is that?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

binki said:


> how unfair is thatThat was so long ago. Just get the business.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Heh, well what I do is make something for a particular crowd and then bring it to an event where that crowd is at and I get instant sales. Pretty much the same thing you do.


----------

